# LED garden floodlight Help



## neutralwhite (Jul 30, 2013)

hi there im looking to replace my old 500w halogen garden floodlights for LED ones, but deciding on cool or warm white?
do you use an LED floodlight and what is it?. CW? WW?.
looking for maximum brightness , and its looking CW right?.

is 50w enough?.


thanks,


----------



## Anders Hoveland (Aug 1, 2013)

For that much light output, particularly if you are going for a cooler color temperature, you might want to investigate ceramic metal halide. Chances are, it is not going to be any more expensive than a 500w equivalent LED flood.


----------



## SemiMan (Aug 11, 2013)

Anders Hoveland said:


> For that much light output, particularly if you are going for a cooler color temperature, you might want to investigate ceramic metal halide. Chances are, it is not going to be any more expensive than a 500w equivalent LED flood.



Obviously you have not priced CMH. You would need a 100W CMH. Just the bulb alone costs more than 500W halogen floods.

Semiman


----------



## smcvey (Aug 28, 2013)

There's several options here depending on what you want to spend, 

example Lithonia has a nice flood light mainly for commercial up lighting but can be retro'd for your application. 

http://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/library/ll/documents/specsheets/dsxf1.pdf

If you want to keep it basic I think TCP (amazing LED bulbs) has a new bulb for just basic flood fixtures that is incredible I think its a 23Watt Par38 Elite series or something of that nature.

http://www.tcpi.com/spec-sheets/STA... PARs/PAR38/PAR38 Wet Location Spec Sheet.pdf

They don't have the spec sheet yet on the 23watt should be out shortly though just saw it at a training course from them. 

You could probably pick up a couple of bulbs and a basic flood fixture for right at 100.00 

Not sure what your distance or height is but LED drops off quick lumen wise over distance but in my personal experience the viewable area after dark seems to carry farther.

As far as CW or WW most led's are going to range from 2700k to 6000K and up. Most flood applications I've seen are usually in the higher spectrum 4500k up to 6000k to my simple understanding it seems you lose lumens the lower on the color chart you go or the further toward 2700k.


Wattage wise its hard to say even those flood bulbs differ with models (wide flood, flood, Spot, narrow spot), it all depends on the distance your trying to light and the amount of light you require. Like do you want enough light not to trip over the waterhose or do you need enough light to rebuild a transmission. Alot of newer LED's incorporated in fixtures also have great reflective technology and better circuitry producing more light at lower Watts, so I wouldn't really look specifically at 50Watt led options. 

Also it seems any decent company should have a 5 year warranty on anything LED you buy.


----------



## fpbear (Sep 7, 2013)

I use the 9.5W 12V SORAA Outdoor MR16 LEDs in the 2700K color temp. and I'm very happy with them. The light quality and throw is very nice! I only found out about these because I received a free sample because I'm an reviewer for a major website. I liked it so much, I purchased a bunch more to replace all the halogens in the garden. The part # is MR16-AA1-A1-827-095-36-S1.


----------

